# Critique the possible buy (FREE HORSE!)



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

This guy is a 13 year old TB, well broke and 16.2 hh. He's FREE! I'm going to contact the seller later today to get some details. In the meantime, while I know this isn't the best picture, what do you think of his confo? It's the only picture available.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Honestly...I'm not loving it. He's got an obvious ewe neck, don't like how his neck ties in at all, over at the knee, no real top line and is that a hunteres bump??


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good eye Cecilia, that's definitely a hunter's bump.

Straight shoulder too, which means a very uncomfortable ride.

Not crazy about those shark fin withers, either. Gonna be hard to fit a saddle to those.

Free doesn't always equal bargain, OP. A badly put together horse eats just as much as one who's put together nicely, and the badly conformed one is more likely to have physical issues down the road.

However, if you like him and your personalities click, you might want to take a chance on him. Pretty is as pretty does in most cases.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks ok -why is he free?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Added to everything already mentioned, his back end could be a totally different horse than his front. Over at the knee like that is desired in racehorses, believing to increase sturdiness and longevity over years of pounding on the track. But, I still don't like him. His color is pretty much the only thing going for him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

^ What she said.


----------



## mccylod (Jun 10, 2011)

He does have some conformational issues. If you are seriously considering him, remember he might not be good for what you want to do with him. AND vet him out!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

flytobecat said:


> He looks ok -why is he free?


Fly, there are various reasons why horses are free.

I got this boy for free. Of course, he was just off the track so I spent $$$ getting him retrained, but other than that, he's a lovely sane, sound, calm horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm - looks like they know how to take a conformation shot ... why did they cut off his pasterns and feet? 
If he were brown, would you still like his conformation? His front end is pretty wonky all around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Feet cut off, and the picture is taken at an angle that makes him look severely downhill, when in reality he seems to be built pretty uphill.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He has giant withers, but I actually don't think he is built too uphill, that's just an illusion because of the giant withers. IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he seems to have a long back imo. i like his color but that doesn't make up for the rest of the (potential) issues people have pointed out already.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

With proper work he will lose that ewe neck, gain a top line, have a stronger hind end, and basically gain muscle all over, but there still are the other comformational issues pointed out by the other posters. If your planning on showing soon then pass. He's not physically ready at all, so I would only consider him if you plan on spend lots of time training and working with him. You may not even ride him for awhile, it would probably be better to get him more in shape first by lungening and doing lots of ground work with him before you do under saddle work. Even if he is 'well broke' it doesn't look like he's been worked in awhile.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A ewe neck is a ewe neck. He may be able to gain muscle in the right places with work, but it won't change the conformational defect there.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who can't see the picture lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ I can't see it either..I will say that I haven't ever heard a bad conformation critique by SpeedRacer, AlwaysBehind, and equiniphile.. and the fact that there is no completely fixing an ewe neck. Like equiniphile said, it's a defect. You can't just expect muscle to fill in that area. I can't really say much more because I can't see the picture..


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> A ewe neck is a ewe neck. He may be able to gain muscle in the right places with work, but it won't change the conformational defect there.


 I always though ewe necks were just from excessive muscle on the bottom of the neck  I guess not


----------



## Beauandme (May 29, 2011)

He looks just like my boy. Mine is also a TB off track rescue. He is 9 years old. I love him, but I am fortunate and he is a good horse. Some are just plum crazy off track though. My uncle has two and they are crazy mean. Spend a few hours with him and really get into him before you make a decision. Thats what I did. Get him without his current handler and just take him alone to see how he will act.


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! My trainer suggested this horse since he's free and she likes a good deal but I wasn't so sure from the get go. It's good to confirm my suspicions. 

I had my eye out on a nice OTTB but someone snatched him up before I could get out to see him so I'm still looking for a project horse!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That is one nasty hunter's bump. Saddie fitting nightmare too. This horse is only free until the first vet visit.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Fly, there are various reasons why horses are free.
> 
> I got this boy for free. Of course, he was just off the track so I spent $$$ getting him retrained, but other than that, he's a lovely sane, sound, calm horse.


That's what I mean. Horses that are free usually need training and time or they've got a health issue
My grey was free, but she also came with tons of bad habits, had stood for a year, and has a weird front leg. She's fine for trails & lite work, but wouldn't be good at much else. 

OP-Are his issues just conformation or is there something else going on? Will you be able to use him for what you want to do?


----------



## Beauandme (May 29, 2011)

You only get what you pay for. If you pay for perfection you get perfection. If you pay for free get free. But I love my free boy!! He is sweet and gentle and he is the best thing I ever had. He is happy and I am happy. Thats all that counts. We are a work in progress. I am not a beautiqueen and he is not a model perfect boy who should be on GQ. We just look good together, I think. He brings a sweetness to my heart that I havent felt in years. Thats what counts.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

side reins fix the ewe neck, over the knee horses are known to be good jumpers, narrow treed saddles are not hard to find, straight shoulder doesn't always mean uncomfortable OR short strided. He is nice. And free. 

If he has a nice disposition i would say she should go for it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Side reins won't fix a conformation fault. The problem isn't a narrow tree, it's finding a saddle that will allow wither clearance - which looks like it may indeed be a problem in this case. 
The cheapest part of horse ownership is the purchase price; free horses cost just as much in training and vet and other costs as an expensive horse. 
I would want to see his pasterns and feet as well before saying "yeah! Go for it!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Fortunately its her decision not yours. And ewe neck is curable. Because its a muscle fault, build muscle on the topline and the bulging underside is no more. derp


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pony, I suggest you watch your tone with the more experienced members here. Acting like a know-it-all child does _nothing_ to add credence to your posts.

OP, like others have said, he doesn't have perfect conformation, but if he has a good mind, a nice temperament, is sound/healthy, and you get along with him, he might just be worth the time.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm, not to keen on that back...

What are your plans for him?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

EventingDeva said:


> I always though ewe necks were just from excessive muscle on the bottom of the neck.


Nothing wrong with that, you just didn't know. A horse that has been worked incorrectly or allowed to 'stargaze' for much of their life can build muscles in the wrong places and give the _appearance_ of a ewe neck. Those can be fixed, however they are not true ewe necks.

A true ewe neck has to do with where the neck ties in with the shoulders and the curvature/angle of the spinal column in the neck. Proper work and muscling can diminish the appearance of this, but it will still be there.

Here is a decent picture of what I'm talking about.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Pony, like smrobs said, acting immature will get you no where. You are more than welcome to give advice and speak your beliefs but believe me, acting like that is not the way to go about making friends and becoming a respected person on the forum. 

OP, I can finally see the picture now. I would be really concerned on why his feet are shown in the picture. He does have an awful ewe neck and a hunter's bump...and really there is no way to fix an ewe neck. You MIGHT can make it a little better with alot of top line exercises but there isn't much else you can do for it. Side reins will not fix his neck...MIEventer started a very good thread about building topline..IF you do decided to get him you should check it out..

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-develop-topline-88672/


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ponyjocky said:


> And ewe neck is curable. Because its a muscle fault, build muscle on the topline and the bulging underside is no more. derp


Um no. And no matter how many times you choose to repeat it, it will not make it so.

This horse's neck is ewed, period. It will always be a ewe neck. It can be made to look better with proper muscling but it will always be a ewe neck. 

There are horses who only look like they have a ewe neck because of improper conditioning. This horse is not one of those. 





smrobs said:


> OP, like others have said, he doesn't have perfect conformation, but if he has a good mind, a nice temperament, is sound/healthy, and you get along with him, he might just be worth the time.


I totally agree with this.
No reason to not look further into this horse, just keep in mind the faults and be sure to not make any decisions with out a good PPE.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

OK, so you cant cure the neck. But he's tall and lean, hes got a nice coat (it seems from the photo) and he has a kind eye. Hes a good looking color and has a presence in that photo. With some muscle and some groceries, he would make a good project horse. I think for a horse that's free, hes looks good... So long as he vets out that way. Also depends on what you'd like to train him to do. If you're thinking jumping and reselling, he may make some kid riding Novice or in the Limit very happy, for example, ya know?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Um no. And no matter how many times you choose to repeat it, it will not make it so.
> 
> This horse's neck is ewed, period. It will always be a ewe neck. It can be made to look better with proper muscling but it will always be a ewe neck.
> 
> ...


I can't bold the last paragraph, but that's a great note, Always. I just like to remind people that free doesn't always equal good. Please do go in cautious and fully aware of faults, and please please please get a PPE - especially focus on the leg joints. Get xrays if a vet is even a tad iffy and you still want him. 

If he was an "ugly" color, would you still want to see him? I try to do that myself if a gorgeous colored horse catches my eye - that makes my mind think more objectively.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

